

JavaScript 101 - A Free 10 Hour Audio Course - superduper
http://addyosmani.com/blog/javascript-101-free-course/

======
scrrr
Did anyone try this? It seems to me that audio is not the best format to teach
a programming language..

~~~
alexwestholm
It comes with PDFs of the slides used in the lectures. Presumably it's meant
to mimic a classroom lecture. While I'm sure screencasts would be preferable,
I don't see a huge problem with doing this.

------
mgkimsal
addyosmani, do you need another mirror? (mgkimsal@gmail.com)

